# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  ما هى فكرة عمـــــــل الموتـــــــــــــــــور

## zizoYAzizo

ما هى فكرة عمـــــــل الموتـــــــــــــــــور



يعتبر محرك السيارة من التطبيقات العملية لعلم الديناميكا الحرارية حيث أن هذا العلم يركز على تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. ولا شك ان كل شخص يمتلك سيارة أو يستخدمها للتنقل من مكان إلى آخر.. فهل سألت نفسك يوما كيف يعمل محرك السيارة وما دور كل قطعة فيه لتجعل السيارة تسير بسرعات تصل إلى 200 كيلومتر في الساعة. واعتقد انه من الضروري على كل شخص يستخدم السيارة معرفة ماذا يجري بعد تشغيلها وخصوصا عن حدوث عطل ما والذهاب إلى الميكانيكي لإصلاحها وقد نجهل تماماً ماذا فعل لإصلاحها؟ وما هي قطعة التي قام بتغيرها؟ كذلك عند شراء سيارة جديدة فإن ثمنها يعتمد على مواصفاتها فماذا تعني سعة المحرك 2 ليتر أو إنها تحتوي على 6 صمامات أو إنها تعمل بطريقة ضخ الوقود Fuel Injection وغيره من هذه الأمور.. في هذا الجزء من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف اقوم بتوضيح فكرة عمل محرك السيارة والتعرف على مكوناته... 




ماكينة الاحتراق الداخلي 


تنقسم المحركات إلى نوعين نوع يعرف باسم ماكنة الاحتراق الخارجي external combustion engine وهو المستخدم قديما في محركات القطارات البخارية والسفن البحرية حيث يتم استخدام الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من حرق الفحم لتبخير الماء واستخدام ضغط البخار في دفع المكابس التي بدورها تكون متصلة بعامود الحركة لإدارة العجلات ولكن هذا النوع من المحركات قل استخدامه لقلة كفاءته وصعوبة تصنيعه وصيانته، أما النوع الثاني فيعرف باسم ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي internal combustion engines وهو المستخدم حاليا في اغلب السيارات لما لهذه المحركات من كفاءة في التشغيل وسهولة تزويد السيارة بالوقود وتكلفة تصنيعها اقل نسبياً من المحركات الاحتراق الخارجي. 


لتوضيح فكرة عمل ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي والتي على أساسها يعمل محرك السيارة سنقوم بتشبيه ذلك على نحو قذيفة المدفع القديمة التي قد نشاهدها في الأفلام السينمائية القديمة حيث يقوم الشخص بوضع بودرة البارود في الطرف الخلفي للمدفع ومن ثم يقوم بوضع الكرة المعدنية في فوهة المدفع. ولإطلاق القذيفة يتم إشعال البارود لتتولد طاقة حرارية هائلة تزيد مقدار الضغط الذي يتجه إلى دفع الكرة المعدنية بقوة من فوهة المدفع.. 


قد تتسائلون اعزائي عن العلاقة بين فكرة عمل المدفع السابق الذكر ومحرك السيارة؟؟ في الواقع إن ما يحدث داخل محرك السيارة مشابه تماماً من ناحية المبدأ لفكرة عمل المدفع السابق الذكر، فهذه هي فكرة عمل الاحتراق الداخلي حيث أن الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن احتراق البارود تولدت داخل مكونات المحرك نفسها لتعطي طاقة الدفع الناتجة عن ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة والضغط..


 



خطوات عمل محرك السيارة : 


يعمل محرك السيارة ذو الاحتراق الداخلي من خلال دورة متكاملة يمكن تقسيمها إلى اربعة اشواط اساسية نذكرها على النحو التالي: 


(1) شوط الأخذ Intake stroke . 
(2) شوط الانضغاط Compression stroke . 
(3) شوط الاحتراق Combustion stroke . 
(4) شوط العادم Exhaust stroke . 



الاشواط التي يمر بها المحرك : 
(1) شوط الأخذ: يبدأ المكبس عمله في الحركة من أعلى موضع له ليتحرك إلى الأسفل حيث يكون صمام الإدخال مفتوح ليدخل خليط من الوقود والهواء إلى داخل اسطوانة الاحتراق. وتكون نسبة الوقود صغيرة بالنسبة للهواء ولكن كافية لإحداث الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الفترة المحددة باللون الأصفر. 

(2) شوط الانضغاط: يغلق صمام الأخذ عندما يبدأ المكبس في الحركة للأعلى ليضغط خليط الوقود والهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته تدريجياً ليساعد على رفع كفاءة الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البنفسجي. 

(3) شوط الاحتراق: في اللحظة التي يصل إليه المكبس إلى أعلى ارتفاع له يصبح الخليط عند ضغط عالي تنطلق شرارة كهربية لينتج عنها احتراق (انفجار) للوقود المكون للخليط فترتفع كلا من درجة الحرارة والضغط ارتفاعاً هائلاً لتدفع المكبس بقوة للأسفل. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البرتقالي. 

(4) شوط العادم: عندما يصل المكبس في حركته للاسفل إلى ادنى قيمة له يفتح صمام العادم لتخرج نواتج الاحتراق من المكبس ومنه إلى العادم خارج السيارة ويرتفع المكبس نتيجة لدوران ناقل الحركة إلى الاعلى طاردا ما تبقى من نواتج الاحتراق ليبدأ دورة جديدة بسحب كمية جديدة من الهواء والوقود. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون الاخضر. (4) 

علما بأن جميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي تمر بأربعه اشواط كما ذكرتها انفا . 




مكونات محرك السيارة : 
1/ الاسطوانة Cylinder .هذا هو الجزء الرئيسي للمحرك وعادة ما تحتوي محركات السيارات على اربعة اسطوانات أو ستة أو ثمانية وفي هذه الحالة يتم ترتيب الاسطوانات في المحرك بثلاثة أوضاع فإما تكون مرتبة على خط مستقيم أو ترتب في خطين متوازيين أو على شكل حرف V كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي وهو اكثر انواع المحركات انتشارا
 



ترتيب الاسطوانات في خط طولي مستقيم او ( تتابعي ) 

 


ترتيب الاسطوانات على خطين بزاوية حادة تعمل شكل حرف V وقد تختلف ميلان الزاويه تبعا للحاجه في القوه من 60 الى 90 درجه وكلها معطيات يحددها الصانع بناءا على نوع الفئه واستخدامها . 

 




ترتيب الاسطوانات في خطين متوازيين ( منبطحه ) H 

 



وهذه هي محركات W التي تشتهر بقوتها ولمنها تستأثر بمساحه كبيره من السياره مما سيظطر المصممين لزياده ابعاد السياره وهي ايضا نهمه لاستهلاك الوقود .. وهذا المحرك تشتهر به سيارات اودي وفولكس واجن وهي عباره عن محركين بشكل V مدمجان في محرك واحد بحيث اصبح الشكل W وبميلان بزاويه معينه وهي اقل من الزوايا الاخرى في محركات ال V لتقليص المساحه ولهذا يجب احكام الصف الاول والثاني في العمل بإتزان وبتنسيق ولهذا يعد هذا المحرك من اكثر المحركات تعقيدا . 



يلعب ترتيب وعدد الاسطوانات في محرك السيارة دوراً رئيسيا في نعومة حركة المحرك وكفاءته وكذلك سعر السيارة. 

اجزاء المحرك الاخرى : 
البواجي ( البلاكات ) Spark plug : وهي التي تولد الشرارة الكهربية في لحظة انضغاط الخليط لتحدث الاحتراق وللعلم في محركات الديزل لا توجد هذه القطعة حيث يحترق الوقود نتيجة لارتفاع حرارته وكل ما ضعفت الشراره قلت معها قوه المحرك . 

الصمامات Valves : لكل اسطوانة صمامين واحد لادخال الوقود والهواء والثاني لاخراج ناتج الاحتراق وكلاهما يفتحا ويغلقا حسب الشوط ولكن في حالة شوط الانضغاط تغلق تماما وقد عمد الصانعين الى زياده عدد هذه الصمامات لتوفير مزيدا من القوه من جهه وتصريف اكبر للعادم من جهه لعدم خنق الغازات في غرفه الاحتراق . 

المكبس Piston : وهو قطعة من الصلب تتحرك للأعلى والاسفل داخل الاسطوانة ويسمى رأس هذه الاسطوانات السلندر ويغطى بماده تسمى الحديد الزهر او من الالمنيوم مخلوطه بالمغنيسيوم لاكسابها صفات الصلابه ولتحمل الحراره العاليه. 

حلقات المكبس Piston rings : توجد حلقات المكبس بين الجزء الخارجي للمكبس والجزء الداخلى للاسطوانة لتسمح بحركة المكبس دون السماح لتسرب خليط الوقود والهواء أو ناتج الاحتراق من التسرب كذلك تمنع من تسرب الزيت إلى داخل الاسطوانة. وعادة ما يحتاج المحرك إلى تغيير هذه الحلقات إذا لوحظ نقصان متكرر في معدل الزيت لانه يكون قد تسرب إلى داخل الاسطوانة. 

غرفة الاحتراقوهي المساحة التي يحدث فيها الانضغاط والاحتراق وكما لاحظنا فهي تتغير بين قيمة صغرى (عند الانضغاط) وقيمة عظمى (عند سحب الخليط). إن الفرق بين القيمة العظمى والقيمة الصغرى تسمى الاازاحة Displacement وتقاس بوحدة الليتر أو السنتمتر المكعب (1000 سنتمتر مكعب تعادل لتر). فإذا كان المحرك يحتوي اربعة اسطوانات بحيث أن كل اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة نصف لتر يكون سعة المحرك 2 لتر، أما اذا كان عد الاسطوانات 6 على شكل حرف V فإن سعة المحرك في هذه الحالة تكون 3 لتر وتكتب "3.0 liter V-6." 
بصفة عامة سعة المحرك يعطى معلومات عن قوة المحرك. فمحرك يعمل ازاحة بمقدار نصف ليتر يستهلك وقود ضعف ما يستهلكه اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة مقدارها ربع ليتر وهذا يعني ان قوة المحرك ذو السعة الاكبر تكون اعلى من المحرك ذو السعة الاقل. 

عمود التوصيل Connecting rod : وهو العمود الذي يوصل المكبس مع عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft والذي يجعله يدور في حركة دائرية. 

عمود الكرنك Crank shaft : وهو الذي يعمل على تحريك المكبس للأعلى وللأسفل. 

وعاء الزيت ( Sump ) : وهو وعاء يحتفظ بالزيت ليغمر عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بعض الاسباب التي تؤدي الى عدم دوران المحرك : 
في حالة عدم قبول محرك السيارة من العمل فإن هذا يعود إلى خلل ما وحيث أنك اصبحت على دراية بفكرة عمل المحرك فإن العديد من الاسباب يمكن ان تسبب في عدم تشغيل المحرك ولكن هناك ثلاثة اسباب رئيسية نذكرها على النحو التالي: 


خلل في خليط الوقود والهواء: 
وهذا يعود لاحد الاسباب التالية: 


نقص كمية الوقود اللازم لتشغيل المحرك فيدخل الهواء بدون الوقود فلايحدث الاحتراق. 

انسداد في منفذ الهواء فيدخل الوقود بدون كمية هواء كافية فلا يعمل المحرك. 

كمية الوقود اما تكون اكثر أو اقل من اللازم فيحدث خلل في الاحتراق الناتج. 

وجود شوائب في الوقود مثل بعض الماء الذي سيمنع الوقود من الاحتراق. 

ضعف في شوط الانضغاط : 
وهذا يعود إلى وجود تسريب في الاسطوانة تمنع من عدم الوصول إلى الضغط المطلوب الذي سيتحول إلى قوة دافعة لتحريك السيارة وخذا التسريب يعود في أغلب الاحيان إلى اهتراء في الحلقات المبطنة للاسطوانة نتيجة للحرارة العالية أو تسريب في المكان الذي يثبت فيه رأس الاسطوانة مع الاسطوانة نفسها حيث يوجد gasket وهي قطعة تثبت في اطار محدد لتضمن احكام اغلاق رأس الاسطوانة. 

تسرب الشرارة الكهربية: 
خلل يصيب مولد الشرارة (spark) نتيجة لكسر في احد طرفيه أو ان توقيت الشرارة يحدث في غير الوقت المطلوب كما ذكرنا سابقا. 

الجزء الخارجي للمحرك: 
الجزء الداخلي للمحرك والمكون من الاسطوانة لا يمكن ان يعمل بدون الاجزاء الأخرى التابعة له فدورة المحرك تمر بعد ذلك خلال العديد من الحلقات المتكاملة المتزامنة فهناك دورة لماء التبريد ودورة كهربية مسؤولة عن توزيع الشرارة الكهربية على الاسطوانات وهناك دائرة التغذية الكهربية لشحن البطارية ودورة الوقود والهواء ودورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات وكل هذه الدورات يجب ان تعمل معا وبشكل متكامل واي خلل في احدها يؤدي إلى توقف المحرك بعد احداث خلل فيه
 


دورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات :في المحركات الحديثة يثبت عمود ناقل الحركة أعلى الصمامات حيث أن دورانه يؤدي إلى التحكم في فتح واغلاق الصمامات من خلال القطع المعدنية (باللون الاخضر) المثبتة على ذراعه. 

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا
وعلى الله يكون عجبكم الموضوع
منقـــــــــول

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* موضوع جميل جداً جداً يا ابو حميد ..
و أحلى حاجه فيه إنه مدعم بالصور .
و الله المواضيع اللي من النوع ده بتحسس الواحد بمعنى كلمة سياره ..

في انتظار المزيد .. 



*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> * موضوع جميل جداً جداً يا ابو حميد ..*





> *و أحلى حاجه فيه إنه مدعم بالصور .*
> *و الله المواضيع اللي من النوع ده بتحسس الواحد بمعنى كلمة سياره ..*
> 
> *في انتظار المزيد ..*



تسلم ياجميل وشكرا على تواجدك ربنا يكرمك يارب اهو الواحد حاسس بمعنى سياره من دلوقتى هههههههههههه  :good:

----------

